# Location of Mac Sync file/folder?



## reidthaler (Nov 15, 2018)

I have a client that has a sync problem.  Where is the sync data folder location?  I tried looking at /Users//Library/Caches/Adobe/Lightroom/Sync Data/Sync.lrdata   but didn't find it.

thanks,


reid


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 15, 2018)

reidthaler said:


> I have a client that has a sync problem.  Where is the sync data folder location?  I tried looking at /Users//Library/Caches/Adobe/Lightroom/Sync Data/Sync.lrdata   but didn't find it.


That's where it should be. Are you sure you looked in the  /*Users/Username*/Library folder and not in the root Library folder? The user/Library folder is hidden by default. You can unhide it by opening the User folder in the Finder and then choosing 'Show View Options'. At the bottom of the info dialog is a checkbox to show the Library folder.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 15, 2018)

And you know that you don't need to know the location to delete it? In Preferences > LRCC, hold down Alt/Option and a couple of buttons appear. One lets you delete the sync data, the other lets you output a diagnostic report which is just-about readable by humans.


----------

